# Table saw sled layout



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

A friend of mine is making a 22.5 degree table saw sled for cutting pieces for segmented wood bowls. Is there a good method for laying out the 22.5 degree fence on the face of the sled? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

It I wanted to make a dedicated sled for 22.5* angles, the first thing I would do is build the basic sled from the plans in the latest *Shop Notes* publication, available at most magazine stores (and Lowes).
My table saw and fence would be tuned before starting this project to leave any guess-work out of the equation.
After the fence was made, I would set about cutting a triangle from a piece of 3/4" Baltic Birch plywood or MDF (plywood for me).
One corner of this triangle would have to be exactly 22.5*, so a few cuts may be needed to obtain perfection. Knowing me, I would have to construct an 8-sided something or other from scrap to make sure my triangle was perfect.
When I was sure my triangle was perfect, I would then mount it to my sled. First, I would let it lay about 1/8" from the fence closest to me (for adjustment room) on the sled and attach it at two points with screws. I would again make an 8 sided something and check my results. If it's perfect, screw that triangle down for good. If it's a little off, adjust as needed and make a new hole in the triangle wood to reposition.
Sometimes, blind luck will get the needed results first time out, but if one component is off a hair, it will magnify 8 times.
That would be my way. I'm sure there are easier ways.


----------



## jeepme79 (Jun 1, 2007)

Good writeup Rob. not to get technical on you, but if it was off, it would be magnified 16 times, as there are a total of 16 cuts. 1/4 of a degree would turn into 4 degrees in the end.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Right you are! Thanks.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

If your after a sled for cutting segment try out kevs place there is a compound job as well. LB

http://www.turnedwood.com/framesled.html


http://www.shapewood.co.uk


----------

